# Small Brag



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Abeille said:


> I know this isn’t much for those of you the train field all the time but for us it’s pretty big. My club had a fun field day today. Pilot doesn’t really get to train for it much. He was doing great getting a single duck and retrieving the bumpers that inexperienced dogs left in the water. The person throwing asked if he could get it from the second pond. There are two ponds separated by about 10 feet of ground. (Guesstimate) I decided to try it. Well, he took a big flying jump into the first pond got out and ran across to the other pond going through some cattails and got the bird. He swam to the edge, got back in the first pond and swam back. Line out and back were beautiful. He’s braver than some people think!
> I’m just so proud of the performance he showed in front of so many people!


Awesome job -- both Pilot and you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Abeille said:


> I know this isn’t much for those of you the train field all the time but for us it’s pretty big. My club had a fun field day today. Pilot doesn’t really get to train for it much. He was doing great getting a single duck and retrieving the bumpers that inexperienced dogs left in the water. The person throwing asked if he could get it from the second pond. There are two ponds separated by about 10 feet of ground. (Guesstimate) I decided to try it. Well, he took a big flying jump into the first pond got out and ran across to the other pond going through some cattails and got the bird. He swam to the edge, got back in the first pond and swam back. Line out and back were beautiful. He’s braver than some people think!
> I’m just so proud of the performance he showed in front of so many people!


Your pup has some natural talent, keep up the field training and you will be amazed how far he will go....plus they just LOVE retrieving, it is in their blood!


----------

